
Ask HN: Pursuing career in academic philosophy? - lainon
How hard is it to get into academic philosophy and do it for a living? Any professional philosophers here on HN?
======
keiferski
Immensely difficult. I wouldn’t recommend it. I personally witnessed extremely
intelligent PhD students struggle to get any job beyond an adjunct position.

Source: BA in philosophy.

